# Good Easy Rom To Start With.



## cornishman (Nov 21, 2011)

Hi to you all on the forum.

I am a Newbie in this forum.

I have got a Galaxy tab 1010 wifi 7 inch running Froyo. I live in the UK and when I have connected my tab to Samsung Kies it tells me that I have the latest hardware.

I have a Samsung Galaxy S i9000 phone which had froyo on but was able via Kies to up grade to Gingerbread earlier this year.

I have rooted my tab and have got Titanium back up on it. I am very new to this but would like to learn more.

Is there any thing else I need on it

I have looked all over the net for a good rom to start to rom this tab with, I need some thing that I could do relative easy and to learn from.

Any help pointing me to the right rom would be great.

Keep up the good work.

Regards Cornishman


----------



## kvswim (Aug 20, 2011)

http://www.teamovercome.net
Start with the Overcome ROM. Then when you feel comfortable move to MIUI or CM7.


----------



## SpLaTTx_x (Nov 23, 2011)

kvswim said:


> http://www.teamovercome.net
> Start with the Overcome ROM. Then when you feel comfortable move to MIUI or CM7.


Have you tried it? Because the person asking has a *"P1010" *(which is the wifi only version) and the OVERCOME site says



> * Overcome ROMs/Kernels will NOT work with Latin American Tabs (the P1000L/N Galaxy Tabs)/CDMA-Based Tabs (If your Tab doesn't have a SIM card, it won't work&#8230;sorry!)/Wi-Fi Only Tabs (P1010 models!)*


----------

